# Your Phone ATM



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)

Heres mine. Been waiting for this to hit the US for a very long time.
And now, its finally here.

Nokia Lumia 920 - Black

















Windows Phone 8 is everything I wished 7 and 7.5 would've become. Lovin' it.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

I got the GS3 in some cheapy otterbox knock off. Will try and snag a photo.


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 11, 2012)

HTC Radar Windows 7.5 Phone and love it. 
Gave my iPhone to my mom and she is happy as well.
I think windows phones are awesome.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2012)

there should be a nokia users fan club.

my first phone. bought it in 2008. had a lot of abuse. including me playing catch the ball with it with friends at school. dropped this a countless number of times XD. this phone is so close to me i can fully operate it without looking at the screen 




Nokia 3110c

and the main phone, a Nokia C6- 00




(this was taken with the old phone)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2012)

*Will this thread get as popular as PC ATM? *

I am not up to speed on the new phone technology these, but that's okay because I only use my cell for calls, texting and basic web browsing of the forums. I currently own the HTC myTouch Slide 3G. Unfortunately this phone crapped out about a week ago and now I need to shop for a new one.






Now... at the moment I am forced to take a step back and use my old Google G1,  This is a solid phone but is incredible slow, crummy camera, and does not support flash.:shadedshu






But it works and it's better then nothing right?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the G1! Was/is still a great piece of tech. If it makes calls and can surf, its still a very usable phone. 

(I hope this thread gets as popular, many ppl on should have a phone to post up?)


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 11, 2012)

Dual sim. Important for people that work or live on the border of two countries (common in Europe). Roaming charges in Europe can bankrupt you. It's a very basic phone. What does it do? Phone.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2012)

My Droid Razr Maxx in it's Trident Kraken case.  The case makes it big as hell, but it helps it to survive a daily dose of dirt, sawdust, shock and abuse.  I like it much better than the OtterBox.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 11, 2012)

GS2 with custom firmware. Needs a new firmware they have out that fixes a few issues though. Also pissed at samsung for the utter shit plastic lens cover on the back. Other than that its been perfect.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow that is a crazy ass case mt alex! And ur hands, they're huge!


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 11, 2012)

Imagine taki picture of your phone with another phone.....sick


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2012)

^done


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 11, 2012)

HTC Sensation 4G.  ICS 4.0.3


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 11, 2012)

HTC Sensation...






I was texting and my drunk co-worker slapped my hand... It landed screen first on the corner of the stairs... It still works though... Gorilla glass is still glass no matter how "Gorilla" it is


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2012)

meh. my c6 has went down a flight of stairs once. concrete stairs XD


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nothing wrong with the G1! Was/is still a great piece of tech. If it makes calls and can surf, its still a very usable phone.



Yeah I have never had any machanical issues or anything with the G1. 

Mods performed: I did get an aftermarket battery/ body. It boosted the battery life giving it a whopping 2680mAh over the stock 1150mAh, but now the phone is twice the thickness lol!


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 11, 2012)

Nokia 5230, which is also my main camera, so can't take pictures of it. So here is one I found on Google.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2012)

LG Versa, HTC Droid Inc, LG Ally and iPhone 4s


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 11, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Q.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2012)

Got my C510 from Gas2100 a couple of years ago; I love the old Sony Ericssons; no modern phones can keep up with quick fingers; I crash them all 




And my LG KS360 that I use for work, because I don't care if I lose it! Disposable SIM in there; just so the other half can get hold of me at work etc.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> LG Versa, HTC Droid Inc, LG Ally and iPhone 4s
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/SAM_2051.jpg



The LG Ally can die in a ditch. :shadedshu


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 11, 2012)

iPhone 3G 8GB, iPhone 3GS 8GB, iPhone 4 16GB & iPhone 4S 32GB will upload pics later


----------



## G@dn!q (Nov 11, 2012)

Using Verizon's HTC Rezound in Bulgaria. It's an awesome device.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

^ I see no phone in that picture.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 11, 2012)

Nexus S


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 11, 2012)

Still using an old ass E70:











Haven't found a reason to replace it, although the stick is starting to act. Maybe I'll have to soon. 

Pretty solid phone, has survived lots of falls.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2012)

I use a plain ol' Motorola w385.
It's a phone, that's all I need it for.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 11, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Still using an old ass E70:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img109/4190/img0832ya.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img87/6779/img0834xf.jpg
> ...



That's a pretty cool phone, haven't seen it before  Thanks for sharing =D


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Pretty solid phone, has survived lots of falls



its a nokia you shouldnt expect anything else


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)

yep ^^
i love nokia.


----------



## parelem (Nov 11, 2012)

white tmo gs2, picking up a nexus 4 tuesday


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)

nice! post pics when ya get it!


----------



## repman244 (Nov 11, 2012)

HTC Desire 






Rooted and running Android 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean), without the efforts of devs on XDA it would be stuck with 2.3


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 11, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Still using an old ass E70:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img109/4190/img0832ya.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img87/6779/img0834xf.jpg
> ...



Dat phone... Is quite special. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2012)

G@dn!q said:


> Using Verizon's HTC Rezound in Bulgaria. It's an awesome device.





cdawall said:


> ^ I see no phone in that picture.




Agreed.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 12, 2012)

My current Mob is the GS3





"show spoiler for a brief history of my phones"


Spoiler



I had a bunch of nokia's a long time ago (3310, 6610,3250, 5800XpM) "they were quite solid", and then about a year ago i got the N8 which i mainly got it for the camera and it seemed good,
 well at least until it started disintegrating on its own and the OS was crap (slow, gets stuck alot and often restarts on its own) This made me change my view about nokia's current build quality(the cover on the N8 is just to hold it together not for protection)

then i had enough with it and not a month ago i replaced it with the S3, i liked the android OS,is a lot faster than it and the camera had about equal quality if not better. oh and this crappy pic was taken from the 5800Xpm


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 12, 2012)

i dont see any phones in that pic.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2012)

Samsung Captivate had it for almost 2 years now, love the gorilla glass some minor scratches can be seen with the screen off nothing noticeable when its on.
I have never used a screen protector or case just kept it in my pocket with all my other EDC stuff.
It's been a great phone thanks to XDAs awesome community tho its cpu and mem are starting to reach there limit with apps these days and the overhead of ICS/JB, im waiting for a good deal on the SGS III 
Sry don't have any other camera to take pictures so SS will have to do.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 13, 2012)

Deadmau5 and kaskade = Thumbs up.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

someone tell me how to take print-screens on ICS XD


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2012)

Universal printscreen for Android's later versions is volume down + power button.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> someone tell me how to take print-screens on ICS XD


I have a as option in power menu thanks to cyanogen mod I have no idea how to do it on stock ICS without root and an app.
SgsIII is power and vol up I think that's the only other ICS/JB phone I've played with


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> someone tell me how to take print-screens on ICS XD



Well my S3 is updated to JB but still the same palm swipe on the screen or menu+power   buttons together,
it varies from a manufacturer to another but it could be as they said volume down+power?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Well my S3 is updated to JB but still the same palm swipe on the screen or menu+power   buttons together,
> it varies from a manufacturer to another but it could be as they said volume down+power?



My GS3 on ICS is also menu+power.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> My GS3 on ICS is also menu power.



You can activate the palm swipe in the motion settings i think if you want, also you could connect yours with Kies to see if you can update it to JellyBean yet
 (the best thing i noticed about JB is that they adjusted the RAM allocation and now you get 833MB instead of the 776MB? or something on the ICS


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> You can activate the palm swipe in the motion settings i think if you want, also you could connect yours with Kies to see if you can update it to JellyBean yet
> (the best thing i noticed about JB is that they adjusted the RAM allocation and now you get 833MB instead of the 776MB? or something on the ICS








I have 95X mb available with ICS. Will update it when a couple of the apps I use work with JB, until then nothing wrong with ICS.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

nope cant take prints screens with power button combos on my cheap tablet.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 13, 2012)

ah see you have the 2GB RAM version, Mine is 1GB  anyway the OS is great, no complains


----------



## xaira (Nov 13, 2012)

SAMSUNG Galaxy y (Gingerbread) and LG Optimus Black (ICS)


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm currently rocking an HTC One XL and a Nokia Lumia 920. The Oppo Find 5 is in my near future as well


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 13, 2012)

I just use an Ipod, everywhere I go I can get wifi without too much hassle.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 13, 2012)

So many Galaxy's  You know how many of these I have to fix at work due to manufacuturing defects? Badly placed components, shields missing, FPCB's already pre-ripped, their QC sucks. I don't recommend them.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought i'd be smart and grab an S3...
the only one I could buy at the time was the 16gb one,
i love the phone with the exception of awful battery life and it's far too big,even with my big hands...I very much doubt i'd buy another one of them though..


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 13, 2012)

MightyMission said:


> I thought i'd be smart and grab an S3...
> the only one I could buy at the time was the 16gb one,
> i love the phone with the exception of awful battery life and it's far too big,even with my big hands...I very much doubt i'd buy another one of them though..



Some running apps will cane battery life, try and turn off as many as possible. I know you muck about with a lot of tech so might aswell share a few tricks I learnt that'll work with most new Samsung's:


Spoiler



*#0*# to get phone test mode
*#0228# battery and signal info etc
*#0283# audio loopback tests (to test _both_ mics)
*2767*3855# full reset

If you forget all the passwords and PINs and can't access your phone, you can still do a full reset;
Remove batt and put batt back in and hold: volume up, center button (at bottom) and power button until screen lights up. Use volume buttons to scroll down to "wipe partition" and press center/power button to select. scroll down to "Yes" and select it, then if it asks for password, keep on entering the wrong password; a different password every time (<- important, must be wrong pass every time, different pass each time). It will reset and PIN's will be wiped (not SIM PIN obviously )



Can't wait until I start working on HTC's.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheers Sam!
I did try rooting it so I could then disable crap I don't want or need,without it restarting itself after a minute or two,but it didn't really work ?!?
The rooting went ok and I just assumed that now I got admin status I could permanently stop stuff...any clues why it didn't work?


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

MightyMission said:


> Cheers Sam!
> I did try rooting it so I could then disable crap I don't want or need,without it restarting itself after a minute or two,but it didn't really work ?!?
> The rooting went ok and I just assumed that now I got admin status I could permanently stop stuff...any clues why it didn't work?



That's definitely out of my expertise  I only fix them atm. I don't like touchscreen phones so I don't think I'll ever learn how to root one


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 14, 2012)

The S3 battery life is fantastic, I have one of those as well. I get well over a day of heavy use with it...and that's on the stock rom. My HOX has a way worse battery life. My Lumia 920 does trump them all though.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> So many Galaxy's  You know how many of these I have to fix at work due to manufacuturing defects? Badly placed components, shields missing, FPCB's already pre-ripped, their QC sucks. I don't recommend them.



yes, samsung build quality is still shitty as always. its kinda sad


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> The S3 battery life is fantastic, I have one of those as well. I get well over a day of heavy use with it...and that's on the stock rom. My HOX has a way worse battery life. My Lumia 920 does trump them all though.



As is mine I can get at least a day out of it which beats all of my previous smart phones.



de.das.dude said:


> yes, samsung build quality is still shitty as always. its kinda sad



Mine is fine...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2012)

its all fine until you get sweat behind the screen. the screen is stuck to the frame with the use of a double sided sticky tape. :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> its all fine until you get sweat behind the screen. the screen is stuck to the frame with the use of a double sided sticky tape. :shadedshu



Cool I just don't do that problem solved. A lot of phones built by many companies glue the screen not just Samsung.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 14, 2012)

My s3 took a swim as it fell out my shirt pocket while I washed my face In a sink....amazingly enough it still worked...the camera and led windows were frosted over for a few day though lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Mine is fine...



Ever taken it apart and looked at the placement of the components or checked for missing shields?  The insides of some can be quite amusing.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2012)

evo lte through sprint, upgraded from my OG evo a couple of months ago, HTC makes some great phones.
4.7" screen, 1GB ram, 1.5ghz dual core snapdragon, 8mp camera, 16gb storage, etc etc @ 5oz. love it


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 14, 2012)

i have a nokia 5230 xd from 4 years now and works fine.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2012)

I love this phone but am still itching to upgrade. bigger, lighter, faster, better screens. I like smartphones


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like I'll be returning my Lumia 920 and going with a Nexus 4. I'm having weird battery draining probs, lack luster support from ATT when trying to add a second like (weird, I want to give them more business, but they don't get IT), and a few things just simply lacking from Windows Phone 8 in general that I was hoping would be here by now.

I'll miss it dearly though, the 920 is a beautiful device with an amazing camera, its really a shame everything else lacks. > : (


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like my Nexus 4 will be here on wednesday.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice! I love the design of that phone, personally. I'm on Verizon, though, and doubt there will ever be an LTE model (although the phone does have an LTE chip onboard).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2012)

HTC has some crazy phones coming out. Like the OneX+ and the Droid DNA with quad core processor and 1080p screens.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 3, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice! I love the design of that phone, personally. I'm on Verizon, though, and doubt there will ever be an LTE model (although the phone does have an LTE chip onboard).



It's a damn nice phone. I really have no _need_ for LTE since HSPA+ here is more than enough. Can get 20-23mb down if I'm in the main Tucson area's, at my house (where LTE would never be anyware), I still get 6-8mb down (this is with T-Mobile). Loving the Nexus 4 so far.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 3, 2012)

Still using a Sony Ericsson K320i and Satio (U1i) '__'


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2012)

no matter what phone i see nowadays, none of the phones even compare to the sheer elegance of this








BEST PHONE EVARR!!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> no matter what phone i see nowadays, none of the phones even compare to the sheer elegance of this
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8174251204_29e596d9d7_c.jpg
> ...



win phone?
nice hardware but so far win phone os aint impress me much


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 3, 2012)

HTC Desire Z, until someone releases another decent full qwerty phone, not ditching it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2012)

i feel you bro, i love qwerty phones, i will never ditch my C6-00 just for the keypad!


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 3, 2012)

Got a Samsung Galaxy S3 with an Otterbox Commuter case. A big step up from a Samsung Galaxy Continuum.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2012)

Loving the Rezound currently 



digibucc said:


> evo lte through sprint, upgraded from my OG evo a couple of months ago, HTC makes some great phones.
> 4.7" screen, 1GB ram, 1.5ghz dual core snapdragon, 8mp camera, 16gb storage, etc etc @ 5oz. love it



Heard you guys are getting JB soon. I got some kernel source for that phone but have yet to dwelve.



mrw1986 said:


> I'm currently rocking an HTC One XL and a Nokia Lumia 920. The Oppo Find 5 is in my near future as well



For us in the states, you are better off finding an HTC Droid DNA, same hardware. Is your 1XL rooted?


----------



## syeef (Dec 3, 2012)

HP iPAQ 514:





And Sony Xperia U:





I like HP better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Motorola Droid Razr (XT912) With a Qmadix Flex Gel Vibe case. It is rooted with Safestrap recovery that holds up to 4 roms (5 counting the stock rom). Currently running a Cyanogenmod 9 ported rom.










http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4967-romfull-throttle-retribution-v2-cm9101912/


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2012)

thats a nice looking phone branden!


----------



## austinrider (Dec 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket running Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.4. Love this phone. Before ICS though I hated the keyboard. After the ICS update it fixed my dislikes. Does anything I throw at it with fast speeds. Plays .mkv's. Check out the speedtest result toward the bottom one night. =)


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X8


----------



## anonymous6366 (Dec 4, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> win phone?
> nice hardware but so far win phone os aint impress me much



interestingly I feel the exact opposite is true...
this thread is so nerdy I love it lol #nerdgasm anyway here is mine


----------



## ranviper (Dec 4, 2012)

HTC One X


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

Still rockin my iPhone 4(Don't hate) It's finally shown weakness after the almost 2yrs I have had it. The "Home" button has gone a little wonky so getting the "double click" is an annoying feat to achieve these days. I have to wait until May for my contract to be up so I have plenty of time to choose my next phone. I mean chances are I will just get an iPhone 5(Don't hate)I have too many paid apps and the odd iTunes purchase to jump to a Droid phone and start over.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I have too many paid apps



Not saying this because I am "anti-apple" or a fanboi, but I bet most of those can be had on 'droid for free or if you know some java, can be developed on your own. I totally understand what you're saying though, both have their pros/cons.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not saying this because I am "anti-apple" or a fanboi, but I bet most of those can be had on 'droid for free or if you know some java, can be developed on your own. I totally understand what you're saying though, both have their pros/cons.



I am just "set" in iOS I don't need my phone to do any "magic" I have never felt the urge to Jailbreak it, it just does what I need it to do with no hassle. If HTC hadn't loaded their phones with Windows Mobile(language locked to boot) back when I was looking for a replacement for my N95 I never woulda looked at Apple. Bought a 3G after selling the HTC(think it was a Touch Diamond) after 24hrs and just stuck with it.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> http://www.htc.com/managed-assets/www/smartphones/htc-desire-z/features/ksp1.png
> HTC Desire Z, until someone releases another decent full qwerty phone, not ditching it.



same as mine, love the keyboard on it. but the keyboard on mine has some extra letters (Scandinavian localization)
http://img.amobil.no/744/744868/topp2.JPG.956x438.jpg
its heavy tho, same weight as a note 2.

it replaced this phone
http://www.dailymobile.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/sonyericsson-w715-garnet-black-23.jpg
Sony Ericsson W715


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

The Nokia N900






Very easy to use, QWERTY, touchscreen with stylus, 5MP cam, 32GB internal mem + another 32 GB maximum mem card, and Fast as well. 

aaaaaaaaaand I got it for less than $100.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Maemo OS... no thanks.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maemo OS... no thanks.



Well I only use it for basic things like text call camera so... yes thanks for me 

But i agree though the OS sucks


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 5, 2012)

Here are the recent phones I have had;

Current phone-Sony Xperia S (white). I did want black but the store only had white so I ended up with white. I've found the camera to be extremely quick and it also has the exmor r sensor and 12mp. Also afaik, it has the highest ppi so the clarity is insanely awesome. 






Previous phone- Sony Ericsson X10 . Nice phone until all the communications broke. Screen was also excellent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Well I only use it for basic things like text call camera so... yes thanks for me
> 
> But i agree though the OS sucks



After my last post I found that your phone can have android ported over! I would look into that, it maybe a keeper if so.


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 22, 2012)

syeef said:


> HP iPAQ 514:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121203/hpipaq514-172-500x2000-2506128.jpg
> 
> And Sony Xperia U:
> ...



OMG!!! That HP is looking so close to an old Nokia N70


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 22, 2012)

GoFigureItOut said:


> HTC Sensation 4G.  ICS 4.0.3



Same here !


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 22, 2012)

G@dn!q said:


> Using Verizon's HTC Rezound in Bulgaria. It's an awesome device.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/1126.jpg
> 
> ...



I want that picture. send me the link in private or here please! Thank you for this xmas gift!


----------



## syeef (Dec 22, 2012)

SirKeldon said:


> OMG!!! That HP is looking so close to an old Nokia N70
> 
> http://welectronics.com/gsm/Nokia/nokia-n70-music-edition.jpg



That's because the HP is also old  ... was released back in 2007 and runs Windows Mobile 6 OS.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 22, 2012)

samsung galaxy w



with 
View attachment 49458


----------



## claylomax (Dec 22, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> The Nokia N900
> 
> http://www.theprodigalguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/nokia-n900-2.jpg
> 
> ...



Agree. Best OS ever. I overclocked mine to 1100mhz and even cracked my own WI-FI network (WEP) with it.


----------



## wolf (Dec 22, 2012)

Both my note 2 and smashed SGS3, sorry the first pic is taken on my webcam haha







the dead sgs3...  reccomendations on what to order as a screen replacement? I am weary of ebay...






and my galaxy note 2 homescreen  god I love this phone and novalauncher, if you have one or an SGS3 check out my tweaks here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2807236&postcount=2620


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

My HTC Sensation XE. Got to love the red accents. Upgraded from a Desire a few months ago and it was like day and night.

Currently running a Sense 4.0 / ICS 4.0.3 custom ROM and OCed from 1.5 to 1.83GHz 








wolf said:


> the dead sgs3... reccomendations on what to order as a screen replacement? I am weary of ebay...



Whoa, what happened to that SGS3? It pains me to just look at that screen.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2012)

Would you like another custom kernel to choose from, Trigger?


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would you like another custom kernel to choose from, Trigger?



I'm all up for trying it out. I'm using Bricked kernel atm.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2012)

Bricked is VERY nice. I'll try to port over my kernel from the Rez for yours.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking forward to it. 

I've tried a few kernels over the time I had this phone and Bricked is by a wide margin the best and most stable. I was having random reboots with my previous kernel (I can't remember which) even at stock speeds, after flashing Bricked it has been rock solid.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't mind the shitty quality. Took the photos in like 2 seconds.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 22, 2012)

My GF just got an Xperia T, very nice and I am mighty jealous. I have an ancient Nokia.....makes me sad lol


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I have two actually, main phone is the Samsung Galaxy S3 Pebble Blue, and a Galaxy Tab 7.7 as backup. The S3 is simply amazing, best phone I've ever used!


----------



## wolf (Dec 30, 2012)

TriggerWolf said:


> Whoa, what happened to that SGS3? It pains me to just look at that screen.



I was standing out front of a bar and got bumped by someone passing and it fell from chest height to the ground... landed screen down. bam.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys I need help.....

I know nothing about android and phones in general, I have a choice between two -

Samsung Galaxy S2 or Sony Xperia T

Can you tell me the positive and negative features of both and if one of them is a definite superior phone to the other one, thanks.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## IINexusII (Jan 31, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Guys I need help.....
> 
> I know nothing about android and phones in general, I have a choice between two -
> 
> ...



Xperia T definately some of the benefits are:

1280x720p screen vs 800x480p
1.5Ghz Snapdragon dual core which is faster than the 1.2 Exynos the S2 has
13mp camera on the back vs 8mp
1080p recording vs only 720 i believe
NFC vs no NFC

Sony should also support android updates much better than Samsung do. Xperia T has 4.1.2 i believe or you can always go the custom rom route and get the latest 4.2.1

Get the Xperia T


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks,btw what is NFC?


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 31, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Thanks,btw what is NFC?



Sony Xperia S NFC Tag Demo - YouTube

Xperia T should have the same feature


----------



## Altered (Jan 31, 2013)

DROID RAZR MAXX  here. I love it. Big enough I can see (I'm old) but not too big. Ive only had it since Oct 12' but I work outdoors in all weather so its holding up good. One last thing is these Batteries are awesome! I can go 2 days and never charge.  
View attachment 49898
I originally wanted a OB for it but they were out at the time so I took this one and have really liked it. Its slim, very sturdy, and has a really nice simi rubbery grip. And I really like the kickstand when watching vids etc while eating etc on the job.  
Shell/Holster Combo

PS if the pic looks funny blame my daughter and her iphone.  My phone does very nice pics too from what I can tell. Of course I said I was old and I do wear glasses.


----------



## IINexusII (Feb 2, 2013)

My Nexus 4


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2013)

Upgraded my Nexus s to a Note II, its alot faster, its also a bit to big so I stuck some stickers on the back to make it less bland


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 16, 2013)

Been rocking this for a while






Ended up taking back the Lumia 920 (first phone pic on this thread) after having a bunch of problems with it. Now that the Lumia 925 is coming, I may move back to Windows Phone, well see.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

finally a good shot of my phone, a Nokia C6-00. taken with a Lumia 710.
nokia cameras FTW





this has been dropped down the stairs, from my hand, took a sharp blow to the screen....

and it still as perfect as it was new.


1  Nokia


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Guys I need help.....
> 
> I know nothing about android and phones in general, I have a choice between two -
> 
> ...


Xperia T has better features, and better build quality from Sony. Samsung may have a lot of service centers aroun but they charge a lot of money, even for little things.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Xperia T has better features, and better build quality from Sony. Samsung may have a lot of service centers aroun but they charge a lot of money, even for little things.



+1 I'd just be careful when doing software updates as there was an update a while back that bricked my phone. Happened to a whole heap of other people too but I got a new phone from Sony at no charge.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 19, 2013)

yes do that upgrade after 10 months. you'll get a brand new phone XD

Nokia replaced mine once as well. the ear piece on the phone stopped working and they didnt have any one in the local service center or the parts to fix it, so they gave me a replacement in 2days. brand new. sealed.


----------



## Flibolito (May 19, 2013)

Just got my HTC-One and I'm in love.


----------



## Melvis (May 19, 2013)

Here is my Samsung Galaxy S2 4G version, not your standard S2 either.

Specs:

1.5GHz dual core, not your normal 1.2GHz
4.5inch screen, not your normal 4.3
Has NFC, normal S2 doesn't have.
Bigger battery lasts me up to 4 days.

Its basically an S3 but in S2 clothing lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 1, 2013)

Updates anyone?

I now have a pentaband unlocked Lumia 920, loving it. I'll take a picture of it eventually.


----------



## torgoth (Jul 1, 2013)

Sony Xperia Sola & a Sony Ericsson Xperia X10


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm running a Lumia 521 and LOVE IT.


----------

